# Apartment Rental/Lease Question



## spicyp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello again.
We are coming over for a 2 week holiday in July with a view to looking for a 3 bedroom rental apartment somewhere in Benalmadena (hopefully Arroyo de la Miel). However, we are unsure as to when we will actually be looking to move over to CDS. We know it will be later this year but could be between August and December).

Could someone please advise if it is easier (or less risky) to lease an apartment when you are actually in Spain or if it is okay to negotiate over the internet?

thank you
P


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

spicyp said:


> Hello again.
> We are coming over for a 2 week holiday in July with a view to looking for a 3 bedroom rental apartment somewhere in Benalmadena (hopefully Arroyo de la Miel). However, we are unsure as to when we will actually be looking to move over to CDS. We know it will be later this year but could be between August and December).
> 
> Could someone please advise if it is easier (or less risky) to lease an apartment when you are actually in Spain or if it is okay to negotiate over the internet?
> ...


Hi there

There are plenty of sites around where you can locate properties for sure, but you cant beat actually going there and looking at the places available. Also if you go to the local estate agents you will find loads of options in the window.
Theres no problem with negotiating over the internet, but I'd hate to see you sign a long term lease on an apartment that you didn't like when you got there!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SEE BEFORE YOU BUY/RENT! - ALWAYS. 

Not only the property matters - Examine infrastructure. Where I work there are areas where the Telco's WILL SIMPLY NOT PROVIDE any more telephone connections. Broadband - forget it!. Something like 2000 houses without. 

Friends nr Valencia live on a lovely estate (surrounded by orange groves) - But getting to it needs a car - no bus, no train - until 2 years ago no telephone. 

Take care!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> SEE BEFORE YOU BUY/RENT! - ALWAYS.
> 
> Not only the property matters - Examine infrastructure. Where I work there are areas where the Telco's WILL SIMPLY NOT PROVIDE any more telephone connections. Broadband - forget it!. Something like 2000 houses without.
> 
> ...


Yes indeedee
Some landlords will install telephone lines and broadband for long term lets but its all down to the deal you negotiate.


----------



## spicyp (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for the responses, we already operate an internet based company in Scotland and are hoping to also run this from Spain so Broadband is a big issue for us. I hadn't realised it could be such a problem.
P


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

spicyp said:


> Thanks so much for the responses, we already operate an internet based company in Scotland and are hoping to also run this from Spain so Broadband is a big issue for us. I hadn't realised it could be such a problem.
> P


Its a problem only in certain areas. If you go inland you may end up with ADSL Rural with Telefonica. Its only a 512 connevtion, but its OK ..... I have it. But in more built up areas you can get good connections. There are also other systems that you can connect to which dont involve a phone line, but they are more costly usually

There are a large number of third party suppliers, but I'd recommend starting off with Telefonica if its so important to your buisness.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

spicyp said:


> Thanks so much for the responses, we already operate an internet based company in Scotland and are hoping to also run this from Spain so Broadband is a big issue for us. I hadn't realised it could be such a problem.
> P


Some personal experience. I work for a town hall in a Village within Madrid province - 50kms from The capital. The problem with ADSL etc is the occasionally extended distances between circuit concentrators and end users. The maximum we can get where I work is 3mb. In Madrid City 6MB is easy - upto 20 advertised. I asked where I live (27kms out) - "Erm 3!" was the reply.

Also since Telefonica lost their monopoly they are naturally reluctant to pay for infrastructure improvements only to have some low price operator lease their lines at pittance rates. So basically once all current exchanges are full in rural areas - no more lines unless they're forced to legally. What they do is occasionally stick in a closed circuit Satellite station but with VERY reduced bandwidth. Some towns are now applying for state subsidies to install URBAN MESH WiFi systems - this will have limited bandwidth - but will at least give you access.

Another issue is the circuit routing. Recently discovered that our connection was real bad despite a high "ping" speed. Was somewhat suspicious as from home (I live 26kms nearer Madrid) all was fine. Turned out that following the theft of 5kms (yes five kms) of wire (copper theft) from the Telefonica line - they were routing via a 3rd party backbone. Was routed via the UK and (wait for it) Dehli. I set the mayor on then  - Oddly some small businesses now seem to have slower lines 

Curiously - there is supposed to be coverage country wide. But if the municipality is less than a certain size persons then it becomes the town halls issue - a shame as most haven't the cash to pay for it. So apply for subsidies - and this takes time - boy does it!

Shame as small Internet service type companies would be the saviour of many small towns. 

As an aside - if you're thinking of a internet based postal setup - make sure the local post office can cope. We get deliveries twice a week. Parcelforce stuff etc generally gets outsourced to white-van drivers out our way!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spicyp said:


> Thanks so much for the responses, we already operate an internet based company in Scotland and are hoping to also run this from Spain so Broadband is a big issue for us. I hadn't realised it could be such a problem.
> P


Just to add that it is VITAL you come over and check the broadband/adsl connections and stuff. I dont really understand all that stuff, but my OH had to have it so that he could keep tabs on his UK business. And the number of times we looked at properties that "apparently" had it in situ, only to find that it wasnt right - summat to do with telefonica, passwords, modems, routers....??? Annoying, cos the house I liked didnt have the right access, so we couldnt have it!!! Even here, it was not straight forward to get telefonica to change the phone line into our name without a password, which the owner had forgotten - Dont ask me anymore details, it all went over my head, but OH was pulling his hair out for a month!!!LOL

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Try these agents, ask for Hayley, they're really good

(SNIP)
Jo


----------

